# Hello / 6.4 / Miscellaneous troubles



## aCOSwt (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello everybody.

Glad to see that some of "oldies" of the now "trapped 404" ex freebsd-forum are around here, still alive and active.
Good afternoon to you especially, adamk, Carpetsmoker, DutchDaemon, Vermaden...

Having on my side had too many things to care about, I comfortably passed 2009 working on my good old 6.3 that fullfills 95% of my needs, forgetting all about upgrades and base software.

Realising that a faire amount of water had passed under the bridges... I decided yesterday that I should do some kind of administrative business and... at least... upgrade. Upgrading excpected as usual since 6.0 as a piece of cake !

As... it is not the case, I need your help... may be more on the psychological side that on the technical...

1/ Considering that, for some obscure reason, I do need all the _atm_ stuff (ATM_CORE, ATM_IP...) am I right saying that I cannot go with 7.2 ?
i.e : I knew that the atm stuff had not been part of 7.0 because of non MPSAFE considerations. But at that time, the atm stuff was expected to come back with 7.1
I am not dead sure about this but I understood from some messages in the mailing list that codes for netatm, has been definitely remooved from the development tree. => should not be expected under 7 and onwards...
Am I right ?

2/ I... (a posteriori wisely) decided not to upgrade my 6.3 STABLE to 6.4 STABLE but went for a fresh install of 6.4 RELEASE on a new slice and started unrolling Xorg 7, nvidia-driver...

2.1 / As soon as I put dbus in my rc.d => Panic trap 12 because of console-kit daemon !!! Years I had not seen my FreeBSD box crashing in kernel mode !!!
2.2 / Xorg 7 + nvidia-driver impossible to launch because of MTRR impossible to set !!!
For having read 2 or 3 things about 2.2, I understand that apart from removing 2 Gigs from my box, there is not much I can do... ???

Well... not very encouraging for going on...
Considering that I do need my box fully operationnal in one week, what is your advice ?

A/ Stick to my 6.3 + xorg 6 for a while...
B/ Go on my way in upgrading to 6.4 because 2.1 and 2.2 issues have been solved somewhere.
C/ Go with 7.2 because I think wrong about its atm capabilites.

Regards.


----------

